# Need Help Evaluating a Breeding Please!!!



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

No rules can be bent. After two they can get their clearances. The minimum of hips, elbows, hearts and eyes done every year. No exceptions. Anything less is not acceptable and should not be breed. Don't let anyone convince you otherwise.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I agree with MGMF. Halo has produced litters without an elbow clearance, yet other dogs from this kennel have elbow clrearances... Eye clearances are to be done annually. If they are not there.... Look elsewhere. IMO, knowing what we all know, it is inexcusable in 2012, to breed dogs without elbow clearances.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Thank you. That's what I thought, I just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing something. Incidentally, they are asking $1800 for their puppies. Most of the other breeders I've talked to are in the range of $1000-1500. What is an acceptable price range for the New England area?


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Doodle said:


> Incidentally, they are asking $1800 for their puppies. Most of the other breeders I've talked to are in the range of $1000-1500. What is an acceptable price range for the New England area?



Let me just say this. As far as acceptable pricing, (and I'm talking any location), I pay over $2,000 per year just for Chance's medication and blood work due to his ED. So, to me, any of those prices are more than fair. That is, if, and it's a huge if, _all clearances_ are done.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Doodle said:


> Thank you. That's what I thought, I just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing something. Incidentally, they are asking $1800 for their puppies. Most of the other breeders I've talked to are in the range of $1000-1500. What is an acceptable price range for the New England area?


I don't like the fact that this breeder has a foster program so that she has access to a lot of her dogs for breeding. Coincidentally my dog is related to both the parents of this litter and I would still not get a puppy from here.
There are a lot of good breeders in this area. To me $1800 seems a little high especially if all clearances aren't in order. The price in this area has certainly gone up since I bought Riley 6 years ago. I think you should be able to find a puppy for $1400-1600 around here. 
I know that Thornelea Goldens in Pelham, NH just had a litter. Carol's puppies tend to go very quickly. She has beautiful dogs and all clearances are in order. Good Luck in your search.


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

$1200-$1500 is pretty standard for this area. There are some that are higher, but only if they are truly reputable is it worth the investment. The few hundred dollars differences between reputable breeders shouldn't matter, its the breeder that you feel most comfortable with, and has followed the Golden Retriever Club of America's code of ethics that should be the breeder you pick. In the end you will saving yourself thousands over a BYB dog, in vet bills.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I agree with Riley's Mom... you only have to look at the number of bitches listed on the website and k9data to ask yourself, why? But most importantly... no elbow clearance, yet the bitch is 5 1/2 years?


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

And $1800 sounds high, but I sell my occasional puppies for a lot less. My day job pays my bills. The goldens are my passionate hobby. As a rule, most stud dog owners I have dealt with say to charge the stud fee for the price of a puppy. Of course that can change based on the parent's titles, etc. I think I would expect to pay more money for puppies from 2 AKC CH with at least all four clearances, then dogs with lesser titles. The AKC CH that I bred to in 2011, had a stud fee of $1200. I bred my Can Ch/U-Ch bitch with five clearances to him! In 2009, his stud fee was $1000 when I bred my CanCh/AKC pointed/CGC bitch with five clearances to him. I would say in this area with good pedigrees and all of the clearances, $1200-$1500 would be fair.

Other breeders to look into: Watersedge, Sunkissed, Profile, Colonial, Brookshire, Goldensand,Kelore....


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Getting more comfortable interpreting the pedigrees, I now see a huge difference between the dogs from this breeder as compared to the others you mentioned like Thornelea and SunKissed. Incidentally, I've been communicating with Thornelea and Profile today. Also trying to reach SunKissed but have not connected yet. Thanks everyone for your guidance!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Many of my dogs are sired by Profile dogs. Sunkissedgoldens is a member on this forum... I plan to bred to a Thornelea dog this Spring....


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

That's good to know about Profile. I have a friend who knows many dogs from there and says they are all excellent. I have been following SunKissed for awhile, and I also watch her puppy posts on FB. She has beautiful dogs also.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

*Thornelea's*



Riley's Mom said:


> I don't like the fact that this breeder has a foster program so that she has access to a lot of her dogs for breeding. Coincidentally my dog is related to both the parents of this litter and I would still not get a puppy from here.
> There are a lot of good breeders in this area. To me $1800 seems a little high especially if all clearances aren't in order. The price in this area has certainly gone up since I bought Riley 6 years ago. I think you should be able to find a puppy for $1400-1600 around here.
> I know that Thornelea Goldens in Pelham, NH just had a litter. Carol's puppies tend to go very quickly. She has beautiful dogs and all clearances are in order. Good Luck in your search.


:wavey:Agree whole heartedly ....my Mac's and my previous golden were from Carol...


----------



## KAD1204 (Apr 12, 2012)

Doodle....thanks for the message. Appreciate it! Can't message back because I don't have enough posts. Any luck in your puppy search? I'm finding it overwhelming!


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

mac'sdad said:


> :wavey:Agree whole heartedly ....my Mac's and my previous golden were from Carol...


Your Mac is beautiful. And I looked at Thornleas website and wow, all of her dogs are just gorgeous.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

To the OP, did you get a pup? FYI, six months later, there is still no elbow clearance on Halo on OFA.


----------



## Goldengal9 (Apr 18, 2012)

I remember viewing this breeders website when I was looking. Several things besides clearances turned me off. Is it common for breeders to have buyers sign of that its ok for the breeder to talk to the buyers vet and have access to health records for the life of the dog? Also via the contract no crating at all during the day ( not that I do that anyways since someone is always home). There were some other things to like weight control and classes but I guess maybe that's a good thing. I don't know all put together it seemed like a lot.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Sally's mom, no pup yet, but we will in February! We are working with Kara at SunKissed who is breeding one of her girls to one of Thornlea's boys. Can't wait!!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

She is breeding her girl to Bond, right? If so, my litter in July is sired by him and they were fantastic pups. Good decision.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Sally's Mom said:


> She is breeding her girl to Bond, right? If so, my litter in July is sired by him and they were fantastic pups. Good decision.


I also like his brother Bogie.  And of course their sire (Hunter)!

Should be a beautiful litter.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

My Bond pups were great... Bone, coat, heads.....


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Yes to Bond.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Addendum: Halo has another litter on the ground and still no elbow clearance...thought it was pending...


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I will say time and time again..always ask breeders for proof of clearances....


----------

